# Goals for the Weekend.



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

Make at least one goal to accomplish this weekend?

mine is studying for an organic chem test.


----------



## teniralc21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is to get my apartment all cleaned up before my family comes to visit next week.


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Mine is to drive to where my parents are staying, and spend the whole day socialising with people.


----------



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck guys 

another goal - clean my messy room.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

-Do most of my homework
-Go fishing today


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

- Go for a bike ride before the day is through.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Clean my room and sort out my paperwork. I already started last night. I don't expect to finish this weekend, but it's something that really needs to be started.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Accomplished. My room is much better, but still needs a little work


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Finish my homework
*Finish assignment* - Achieved
*Do work on an assignment * - Acheived
Study for exam


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Goal # 1: Get Drunk
Status: Accomplished. 

Sweet, I'm all set for this weekend.


----------

